# Selling Images To Ad Agencies



## Naicidrac

Hello,
I am not new to photography, but I am new to commercial photography.  I have been shooting personal images and portraits for customers, but now I am getting some offers to shoot commercial work.  I wanted to ask some basic questions like how do I charge for commercial work when the customer will be using my images on billboards and signs?  I know this is a broad question and maybe you guys can point me to a website where I can research the topic more.  I know when I started doing portraits you guys pointed out basic ways to charge people and I wanted to get something like that for commercial photography.  I know there is a lot more about copyrights and laws, but for now I would just like an idea.


----------



## KmH

www.asmp.org for the basic of use licensing. Get their book Professional Business practices in photography. It's an excellent primer.

http://www.cradocfotosoftware.com/ is a great source for industry standard software that generates pricing for various use license combinations


----------



## UUilliam

if your free lance, the price is upto you


----------



## KmH

UUilliam said:


> if your free lance, the price is upto you


Yes, but.......

Price to low, you undercut the entire industry and eventually yourself too. If everyone does that, pretty soon no one can afford to be a photographer as a full time profession, because clients will have gotten used to paying less for images. 

Price to high, and you starve because no one will buy your stuff.

So, the way you compete is with high quality images and first rate service.


----------



## Moonb007

I really only sell my photography to micro and macro stock photography sites.  But here is some useful links about just the buss. of photography.  I found them helpful.  The last site is mine if your interested in the stock photography world.
A Blueprint to Sell Photos Successfully
Pricing Guides | American Society of Media Photographers
KWTietz Stock Photography


----------

